# I so badly want another baby its so unfair!!!!



## x shye x (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi girls i'm late again but i know its on its way and its so unfair that it leaves me feeling devastated everytime it arrives.  I was talkin to a lady yesterday and she knew i had done IVF and i said oh i would really like a little boy and she said oh well if u dont have another try and see what happens it just made me realise how little the world knows what the process of IVF is like its not as easy as to keep trying, its like people dont have a clue and i know that your not expected too but surely u must realise its not that easy.

My period was late last month and i just kept praying and then the witch came along and now i'm late again and i feel like its playing games with me and it really does reduce me to tears and i cant stand the waiting game.
Surely natural conception can happen, i have blocked tubes that why i think its not possible but miracles can happen cant they?

I just wish i could fall pregnant, why me what have i done so wrong thats how it makes me feel like i'm being punished and i blame myself and thats wrong i know but i cant help it.  Everywhere i go women are pregnant it even feels like they follow me at times there is no getting away from the bumps, dont get me wrong i'm happy for pregnant women but its just so heart breaking and my dp has no clue.

He does not reconise the long stares and the sad faces i pull everytime i see a bump and i start to feel like he dont care or like dont he reconise the pain i'm feeling a gentle arm around the shoulder would make me realise he feels my pain but i dont get anything.  He has 3 children from a prev relationship and i just think well his got his 3 so why should he care, the sadness sometimes turns to resentment is this wrong?

Thanks ladies like u have not got stress xxxxxx sendin love and hugs to u all xx

shye xxxxxxxxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

shye hun i'm so sorry you got a BFN, wanting a baby is so hard to deal with especially when it seems that everywhere you look there is another pg bump staring back at you. unfortunately it seems  a lot of men just don't understand how us women feel i'm sure they do care though 

sending loads of   your way hun and i hope you get your miracle 

pam xx


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi shye, just wanted to send you some   . It's so hard, being disppointed every time, and pg ladies seem to be everywhere!  Hang on in there, I'm sure your DH does care but men can be rubbish at understanding when we need a hug. Don't wait, just grab him!


----------



## x shye x (Jan 24, 2006)

Thank you ladies xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

shye


----------

